# Jeux vidéo > Jeux vidéo (Discussions générales) > Réalité Virtuelle >  [VR] Bleeding Edge VR Chap. 1: Groooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooa

## Brice2010

Lancé le 18 mars 2019 sur Oculus, Vive et WMR par Xac. INC, ce rail shooter vitaminé aux dinosaures pourrait en intéresser certains.

La description Steam se veut (pour une fois) honnête: "Revivez une expérience similaire aux films de survie / guite avec son lot de chasse, de shoot, et de frissons! Le jeu fournit une expérience VR courte mais intense en reproduisant le processus de fuite d'une chasse intense avec une haute qualité graphique". Bon, y'a à prendre et à laisser, mais au moins on nous vend pas des heures de jeu de course avec phase de FPS avec quelques côtés RPG et de l'action.






Papa Spielberg:

Forcément, quand on vous parle de dinosaures, ça doit vous faire penser comme moi à Jurassic Park et à belle maman. Sans avoir retrouvé la seconde (à part peut-être les cris dans la bande son), le jeu vous fera forcément penser au chef d'oeuvre cinématographique. Le jeu vous plonge dans la peau d'un mercenaire engagé par une équipe d'archéologues en 2030 dans une île jusque là inconnue au beau milieu du pacifique où des dinosaures ont été découverts. Votre rôle, si vous l'acceptez (en fait z'avez pas le choix) sera de les escorter jusqu'au rivage à bord d'un pick-up pour leur permettre de fuir sans finir en amuse gueule pour dinos. Le véhicule vous fera fortement penser à ceux présents dans le film. 

Pas de fioriture, un mode unique, un seul tracé pour l'instant (d'où le Chap. 1).





Rafales dans ta gueule:

D'une durée d'une dizaine de minute, vous serez amené le long d'un trajet scripté présentant quelques surprises. Vous rencontrerez différentes espèces de dinosaures, au sol comme dans les airs, et de différentes tailles. Quelques passages présenteront un système équivalent aux QTE, où il ne faudra plus tuer bêtement les bébêtes mais viser des points de faiblesse précis. La précision est bonne aux controleurs VR, très arcade. Pour recharger, il suffit de baisser son arme au niveau de la taille. Il est possible de passer d'un fusil à pompe à une mitraillette en basculant l'arme d'un côté à l'autre. Un peu étonné que l'arme, d'une taille 2 mains, ne soit tenable qu'à une. Ma seconde main étant remplacée par un gros cube violet inutile.

Les graphismes sont sympas mais ça n'est pas la claque décrite par les développeurs. Aucune motion sickness malgré les déplacements en véhicule.

La bande son est adaptée au contexte et correcte. Les voix des "acteurs" sont dispensables, les cris des dinosaures reconnaissables.





Conclusion:

Pour un coût de 2,39€, c'est pas du vol mais ça n'est pas l'affaire du siècle. Pour les nostalgiques de Turok en manque de shoot décérébré, je recommande le jeu. Il est vraiment court, la rejouabilité est pas dingue puisqu'il n'y a aucune évolution, mais la réalisation est correcte. Le jeu comporte des objets destructibles le long du parcours qui n'ont aucun impact sur les ennemis, mais permettent de scorer et d'attribuer un rang en fin de partie. Réussir à tous les détruire au sein du même run sera la seule raison qui pourrait vous pousser à rejouer.

----------


## lordpatou

Merci pour la review, impec, informatif bien écrit , mais y'a un truc qui me chagrine...c'est quoi un archéologiste  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Brice2010

> Merci pour la review, impec, informatif bien écrit , mais y'a un truc qui me chagrine...c'est quoi un archéologiste


HAHA je captais pas pourquoi le traducteur voulait pas me laisser ce mot tranquille  :^_^: 
C'est comme quand le GPS te dit de tourner à droite et que toi, tu sens qu'il faut aller en face. Fallait écouter le GPS!

----------


## lordpatou

Ouais tu peut édité et remplacer par archéologue,  tu va voir tu va te réconcilier avec ton correcteur  :;):

----------

